# Setting up a new 80x41x50 low tech



## willsy (23 Mar 2012)

Hi

I'm about to order a new Seashell Phoenix custom aquarium in 80x41x50 size to be used as a low tech planted setup.

I'm thinking of getting 3 X 25W t8's for it (which are 30" long so fit nicley). 

I have been reading up and it looks like I need to aim for 1.5WPG to 2WPG of t8 for low tech. I get about 1.75wpg from 75W.

Would 3X 25W's be too much? Or am I correct to aim for about 1.75WPG.... I obviously don't want to add CO or liquid CO for that matter!

Are t8's a good choice (instead of t5's), or are they likley to go out of production at some stage!?

It's just that there is a much better choice of sizes for t8's... A 2ft tank is too small for me and 3ft tank is too large! I really don't like the idea of 'staggering' the lights over the aquarium which I would need to do with the t5's...

Thanks

Will.


----------



## faizal (23 Mar 2012)

Hi Will . Welcome to UKAPS,   I'd say T8s are perfect for a non co2 tank. T5s are kind of difficult to manage in a non co2 tank unless you are quite experienced or if you have a PAR meter. I think 1.5 to 2 WPG of T8 lighting is also a good choice. What type pf plants are you planning to keep?


----------



## willsy (23 Mar 2012)

Hi Faizal,

Thank you very much for your reply and welcome. T8's it is then!

Wanting to keep any types of plant really - I have kept Crypts and Java Ferns in the past, but that's about it. Want to get a little more adventurous this time around 

Are there any red colored plants that will be OK in a low tech setup? 

Actually decided today to go for a 90 X 38 X 50 cm (36 X 15 X 20 inches) aquarium instead after the shop convinced me that would be best and it would be a tight squeeze to get 3 30" t8's in a 32" hood!

I suppose a 90" length for future proofing light fittings etc would be good anyway as this is a standard length I think.

Do you think a 15" (38cm) width would be OK? I just don't want it too big...

Regards

Will


----------



## faizal (24 Mar 2012)

willsy said:
			
		

> Wanting to keep any types of plant really - I have kept Crypts and Java Ferns in the past, but that's about it. Want to get a little more adventurous this time around



Hi Will.   I am not an expert by any measure but from what I've understood, in a non co2 environment we put in a bunch of plants & wait to see which of them grow well & which of them don't. We then scape the tank accordingly. 

I found these plants to be quite easy for me to take care of & trust me I have killed a lot more plants than I have grown.  

Anubias 
Aponotogen natans (the kind of remind me of Vals)
Vallisneria natans (didn't show any signs of disintegration even after a month in my non co2 tank)
Lileopsis brasiliensis
Crypt Balansae
Crypt Parva, Crypt spiralis
Crypt tropica, Crypt wendtii green,
Java moss,
Nymphaea Rubra ( a nice red plant) I think Brenmuk has one similar to this growing in his tank. Looks lovely as a non co2 focus plant IMHO.
Phillipine java fern

That's about all I've managed to grow successfully but some of the more experienced aquarists here have done well with some stems which always appear to melt whenever I put them in my tank. Only God would truly know why but I suppose it's got something to do with the higher temp of my tank (32-33'C) because I live in malaysia. If I am not mistaken high temperature holds less co2 within the water column (tank's water) and my guess is that these plants probably have higher baseline co2 requirements just in order to survive in a tank. 

Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.



			
				willsy said:
			
		

> Do you think a 15" (38cm) width would be OK? I just don't want it too big...



I think it should be ok if you've already purchased your tank & lighting system. If not why don't you start off with just a 2 footer because  wouldn't it be easier to maintain while you learn to read the various new plant species in your tank.


----------



## willsy (24 Mar 2012)

Hi Faizal,

I suppose that's the only downside of living in a nice hot country   !! It's awful here in the UK weather wise as you probably know   !

Your list sounds great, I know some of them. I especially like the sound of Nymphaea Rubra - I'll be giving that a go definitley... sounds fantastic. 

I have owned a couple of 2ft tanks in the past. One was an Aquaone 620T (didn't really get on with it because of the low lighting coupled with tall tank). I then owned a Red Sea Max 130D. I decided quite quickly that marine wasn't for me. That's why have decided to go back to planted but this time I want to grow masses of plants and use a more relaxed method instead of continually changing water etc. 

I wanted to upgrade from my previous 2ft tanks this time and get a 3ft... Seems a lot easier with the lighting when going up in feet I have found too! 

Therefore, I think I'll order for the 36"x15"x20" and see how things go! I'll post my tank log here once I get the tank.... It's a Seashell aquarium with minamalist design and high gloss white finish cabinet, optiwhite glass etc, so should be good and show off the plants to thier full.

Thanks again.   

Will.


----------



## faizal (25 Mar 2012)

willsy said:
			
		

> I suppose that's the only downside of living in a nice hot country  !!



  Yeah I guess although i must confess it IS getting rather too hot these days in this region. 



			
				willsy said:
			
		

> ... Seems a lot easier with the lighting when going up in feet I have found too!


Hmmm,....now that's something I've never really thought about.

Your set up sounds very nice & classy . Looking forward to see your journal soon.   

Take care.


----------

